# Mold on mount



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I need some help and some advice. Just checked my mounts today, and all were good but this one. I spent $500 10 years ago on it. I'm currently renting since my house sold faster than expected while I build a new house. 4 mounts in my cool basement; one feels weird. After further inspection, it's moldy! All the others are good but this one. Did the taxidermist not skin it out correctly and after 10 years a little humidity makes it bad? My other mounts are fine. I just happened to touch it and it felt cold...after further inspection, it's damn moldy too.
Now my allergies are killing me as well.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Now I wonder if it was correctly skinned? Any help would be appreciated and how I can correct this issue.
Thanks


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe it is closest to the source of the mold? Below the duct where AC is blowing on it? 
Mask and wipe it down? Wipe the hair down with white bread? The nose will clean right up. Put them some place else for sure!

old


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I would set that sucker out in the sun for a day moldy side up to dry it out .


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't see a connection to skinning and mounting. The hide was preserved.
Only guessing the one mount is simply a harbringer of what is to come in your basement environment.
Time to get the mounts out of there ,bleach hard surfaces after vacuuming and change furnace/ac filter(s).
A dehumidifier in order to get the humidity level down .
A consult with your taxidermist about how to treat your mounts nose,cape,and antlers to kill the mold.
Might as well suspect the others as needing treatment too ,now seeded.
You are dealing with spores ,and moving them around vs killing them are very different things.
Don't want to dry or damage hair too much in the control process.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I had the same thing on a bear mount. Taxidermist said it was probably condensation in air causing problem.

Mild bleach and water mixture. 10 to 1. Lightly rub it on. I just did it last weekend. Probably will take some time to see if it worked


----------

